# A few skateboarding shots



## ZachGibson (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 8, 2008)

#1 is bad@ss!  Great capture and excellent use of light and surroundings.


----------



## S2K1 (Aug 8, 2008)

#1 is definitely awesome!


----------



## matt-l (Aug 8, 2008)

Really like #1, great job!!


----------



## WarpFactorVIII (Aug 8, 2008)

#1 and #4 are the best I think. Excellent use of light in all of them.


----------



## SandShots (Aug 8, 2008)

1 and 4 are awesome. good job.


----------



## bigalbest (Aug 8, 2008)

These are excellent, some of the better skating shots I've seen in a while.


----------



## SandShots (Aug 8, 2008)

what type of light source did you use for shot 3?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW those are nice, my fav's are 1, 2, 3 & 4


----------



## ZachGibson (Aug 8, 2008)

SandShots said:


> what type of light source did you use for shot 3?



Just one flash to the right at 45 degrees


----------



## motorshooter (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice shootin Tex!:thumbup:


----------



## mystical_fire1 (Aug 9, 2008)

The first one is really awesome...I like the lighting and what it does to his shadow.


----------



## seerskater (Aug 13, 2008)

yo your on skateperception arent you? i think i saw #3 on there.  and how do you know elliot kilday? i skate with that guy sometimes, and he goes to my school


----------



## ZachGibson (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep, and I live right outside of DC also, chances are I've met you at some point if you're friends with him


----------



## DragonHeart (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW, the shadow on #1 look drawn in or 'unreal'... great shooting...


----------



## Ejazzle (Aug 15, 2008)

wow nice photos! number 1 is so sick! 

you have some sick spots, im jealous...


----------



## JonnyBoy6600 (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome shots, love 1 & 2


----------



## epp_b (Aug 24, 2008)

First shot is definitely the best.  Very good.


----------



## parish nation (Aug 29, 2008)

great shots man


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome pictures haha.


----------

